# proper 410a p.s.i



## izzy87 (Sep 24, 2011)

is there a shortcut to charging a 410a system. ie is cond. saturation temp same as 22 system? clear siteglass etc.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

izzy87 said:


> is there a shortcut to charging a 410a system. ie is cond. saturation temp same as 22 system? clear siteglass etc.


 Its called superheat and subcooling!:thumbsup:


----------



## jpsmith1cm (Oct 14, 2010)

Shortcuts seldom work.


----------

